# OT > Offtopic >  MyMiniCity

## Ville O. Turunen

Oletteko huomanneet tällaista pikku sovellusta. Menee ajanvietteeseen ja ei ole edes peli. Mutta idea on: voit perustaa oman kaupungin, joka kasvaa, kun joku käy vierailemassa siellä. Eli mun kylää saa tulla katsomaan: http://villepoli.myminicity.com/

----------

